# XFS directory corruption and GRUB issues fixed?

## filterpunk

As some users have probably noted, a bug was introduced in the 2.6.17 branch that caused directory corruption in some instances when using XFS.  SGI's site and kernel docs note that a fix was introduced in 2.6.17.7.  I've tried checking the gentoo-sources changelog and genpatches site, but while there's mention of some things being merged from 2.6.17.7 into gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4, I didn't see anything specific about that issue.

Can anyone confirm that this was or wasn't included in those patches?

I'm also curious whether anyone is successfully using Grub 0.97 to boot from XFS and whether any odd workarounds were required to do so.  This isn't so important as the corruption issue, but I tend to prefer to keep /boot part of / rather than as a seperate partition.

----------

## limn

1900_xfs-corruption.patch is applied to gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 to fix the xfs problem.

----------

## filterpunk

 *limn wrote:*   

> 1900_xfs-corruption.patch is applied to gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 to fix the xfs problem.

 

Awesome, thanks.  If that was in the changelogs, I somehow missed it despite checking a couple times! :p

Ooh, yeah.. more coffee now.

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! I am using: 

```
veit@veitbook ~ $ uname -a

Linux veitbook 2.6.17-beyond3 #1 Thu Aug 17 03:27:00 CEST 2006 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

According to various sources, the XFS issue should be fixed. Uhm. No. It's not:

```
veitbook xfs # xfs_repair /dev/hda6

xfs_repair: /dev/hda6 contains a mounted filesystem

fatal error -- couldn't initialize XFS library
```

And it still crashes, but of course I cant post the errormessage here, because I cant do anything.

damn. This sucks. Every time I emerge --sync....

----------

## filterpunk

 *kEiNsTeiN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> veitbook xfs # xfs_repair /dev/hda6
> 
> ...

 

Per the xfs_repair man page:

Regardless, the filesystem to be repaired must be unmounted, otherwise, the resulting filesystem may be inconsistent or corrupt.

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

I know. But the other errormessage (The XFS Libraries) appears, regardless of the partition I enter and the program I choose (xfs_check, xfs_BLA). WTF?

Which Live-CD has the repair-tools of the right version? I cant really unmount it, since it's my root partition, and the xfs_progrs are on it!

----------

